# What is this saltwater substrate??



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I looked at this video and and love the substrate. They aren't live rocks but maybe dead corals. Someone know what it is?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not a sw guy but I think that's just branchy style live rock. All live rock is dead corals. Very different looking stuff.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Looks like sugar size aragonite on the bottom.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The branchy stuff is probably Tonga live rock. All live rock should be the dead skeletons of old coral. That's aragonite sand most likely on the bottom.


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

I had to laugh... that damsel id prolly running for its life lol!

As for sand, it looks real fine, perhaps Oolite from Carib sea


----------

